# OK Joe Highland Reverse Flow



## rubthisbbq (Apr 26, 2017)

I have found one of these for under $400 on line.  It has the removable baffles and fire basket included.  I have been on and off the fence for a while on these Okie Joes.  Are the durable and stand up over time?  I like the idea of having the larger surface to do larger cuts and double as a grill for large parties etc.  The reverse flow model will prevent me from having to do some of the modifications that some have done on the regular model. I have a vertical propane now I have used for over 8 years.---Pros & Cons

thanks--JD


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2017)

So far, no one on here has bought one that I know of.

Al


----------



## skunkwerx (Apr 27, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> So far, no one on here has bought one that I know of.
> 
> Al


I have been in two of the big box stores recently  that carry OKJ's (Highland and LongHorn) and have not seen a Reverse Flow model in their inventory.  I would suspect the big stores probably buy bulk shipments, perhaps seasonally, so we may not see the reverse flow models actually hit the stocking stores until their next large purchase happens?


----------



## skunkwerx (Apr 27, 2017)

RubThisBBQ said:


> I have found one of these for under $400 on line.  It has the removable baffles and fire basket included.  I have been on and off the fence for a while on these Okie Joes.  Are the durable and stand up over time?  I like the idea of having the larger surface to do larger cuts and double as a grill for large parties etc.  The reverse flow model will prevent me from having to do some of the modifications that some have done on the regular model. I have a vertical propane now I have used for over 8 years.---Pros & Cons
> 
> thanks--JD


JD,  as far as PROS and CONS,  the only CON that comes to mind, over the regular models is the higher cost.

Beyond that, as you stated, the Reverse Flow model gives you extra latitude, if it works as stated. 

I just got my OKJ Highland right after Christmas, did not even know about a Reverse Flow model, but, I had the materials to do the mods, so, I'm not kicking myself over it.....now that they are all done.

I am curious about seeing some members here get a few of these and giving their feedback.  I suspect these units may still need tweaking, but it is encouraging to see the technology filtering down the chain to the masses who may not be able buy a $1,000 smoker.

EDIT:  looks like there are members who have been buying the Longhorn Reverse Flow, on line....see this thread->  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/256449/oklahoma-joe-longhorn-reverse-flow


----------

